# Introducing My New Raggie



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Heres my new girl Mia (a blue tortie mitted raggie). She has come to join our mitted and red series breeding programme (and hopefully she'll take to showing as well. I'm over the moon with her. She is gorgeous!

She has settled in straight away and being a right diva, she is determined to rule the roost!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

She's beautiful! Hope she settles in well

Lou
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

She is gorgeous.....lovely pics.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Erika, she is gorgeous , well worth the long drive , im so pleased she has settled in so quickly, cant wait to see her at a show im sure she will do very well for you, Hows the weather in Llanharry, Cardiff was clear all day yesterday but overnight and again this morning it dumped a right load on us lol. chat soon..CHRIS


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she is pretty, what a sweet little face, i love her,


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

raggs said:


> hi Erika, she is gorgeous , well worth the long drive , im so pleased she has settled in so quickly, cant wait to see her at a show im sure she will do very well for you, Hows the weather in Llanharry, Cardiff was clear all day yesterday but overnight and again this morning it dumped a right load on us lol. chat soon..CHRIS


The same, except we have so many road closures here, we had a phone call from Dean's works telling him not to bother going in because of all the snow! Brilliant!! Just hope it clears enough for the show this weekend!! Its beginning to melt here but we've got about six inches to clear and they have said we should be getting more!!

Mia was definately worth the long drive!! Although I am so tired after the amount I've done over the last three weeks, I'm dreading the show this weekend as I'm dying for a lying in! Oh well, I guess I must have been very wicked in a past life.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Very pretty! Lovely eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

how cute - is she playing with a laser pen in the last picture??


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> how cute - is she playing with a laser pen in the last picture??


Oh yeah, those lazer pens are fab, they keep not only the cats but my three year old entertained for hours!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

In you're past life ???? you're wicked now hon hahahahaha im kidding , lol, where are you showing this weekend is it the Shropshire? thats another long drive for you , i hope this weather improves in time for the show for you, who are you taking to show?


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it is another LONG drive but I've booked to stay in a travel lodge on the friday ight so fingers crossed it shouldnt be so bad - she says hopefully!

Looks like more snow on thursday though, just been on the met office website!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Raggiestars said:


> Heres my new girl Mia (a blue tortie mitted raggie). She has come to join our mitted and red series breeding programme (and hopefully she'll take to showing as well. I'm over the moon with her. She is gorgeous!
> 
> She has settled in straight away and being a right diva, she is determined to rule the roost!!


What a sweetie. I love her little nose! Torties don't usually do it for me but she is so cute I could be persuaded otherwise!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am more a traditionalist but I have to say she is lovely.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

She's a very pretty lady and her colouring is gorgeous


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

what a gorgeous little cat!


----------

